# Looking for a simple Digital Circuit drawing program



## Nachohat (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm looking for a Mac OS X app in which I can draw circuit diagrams to put in a project.  No simulation is necessary, I have other software for that (Cadence awb, cmosis5, virtuoso).

Basically any software that can draw logic gates and basic devices like a mux, voltage source, amplifier should be fine. I know I used to have something like this in OS 9 but I don't have classic on my comp.

Thanx for the help.


----------



## LordOphidian (Mar 29, 2002)

Wanted to bump this thread because I am looking for the same thing.


----------



## Nachohat (Mar 30, 2002)

You can use Conceptdraw but it's a pain when you could have some nice prebuilt NAND gates and transistors.  If you have X windows and Finch installed you can get dia.  It's not bad but I'm still looking for a good OS X GUI based app.

I know many engineers that wish they could use their macs for things like these but instead we all get the shaft and need to use Solaris for everything. Solaris is great and all but I much prefer OS X 

LordOphidian: Do you study computer engineering?


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

i wonder if/when logic works 5 is comming out (for OS X)

www.logicworks4.com

i used that app when i was an EE major, before i reached the age of reason and common sense.


----------



## Nachohat (Mar 30, 2002)

yeah maybe I should major in finance instead 

Well engineering isn't so bad. I like what you can do with it but I'm not sure that's what I want to do. Did I mention that it's too much work?


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nachohat _
> *yeah maybe I should major in finance instead *


LOL.  That's harsh!


----------



## LordOphidian (Mar 31, 2002)

Yeah I'm a CSE.

I have used LogicWorks and I might still have LW4 around some place, but what I am looking for more is something that lets me draw datapaths easily.

LogicWorks is great for designing the actual circuit, but when you want a medium level datapath drawing, its awfully cumbersome to create custom components.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 31, 2002)

> If you have X windows and Finch installed you can get dia.



I am a Unix newbie and I was wondering if someone could go more in depth on this. I know fink, but what is Finch? Does a binary have to be ported for Darwin or can I compile any source with the Mac Dev kit? I probably should have posted this in the Unix forum but I wanted to quote in context.


----------



## Nachohat (Apr 1, 2002)

Hahaha. I made a mistake it's Fink not Finch  

I know of Finch the bird but I've never seen it in UNIX 

Fink is a package intallation software. It downloads code and either installs it if it's allready compiled or it compiles it and then installs it.  Any UNIX program can be ported to Darwin (ie Mac OS X) with relative ease.  The difficulty of the port depends on how much platform specific code the software has.  For example a program running in Solaris will need to be modified because it does not use the same GUI as Mac OS X.


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 1, 2002)

just thought I'd stick my head in and say that fink is REALLY nice for installing dia.

I use dia too on osx, works like a charm.

You can easily install dia with the following command, once fink is installed:
apt-get install dia

You will of course need XFree86, GTK, and a window manager.

fink can install all this for you, although a simple search on http://www.versniontracker.com/ for 'XFree' in the Mac OS X section shows a nice GUI-installer for XFree86. 

Also, a nice window manager is avaliable at:
http://www.afterstep.org/


----------



## Koelling (Apr 2, 2002)

There it is     sorry I didn't see it there before.


----------

